# Who in TSD practices with a Makiwara?



## Makalakumu (Nov 16, 2007)

Check out these videos...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...105&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...105&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...105&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=7

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...105&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=6

Have you ever been taught how to use a makiwara?  If so, what were you taught?  If not, why not?  How important is makiwara training, in your opinion?


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Nov 16, 2007)

My teacher and I both use the makiwara, however, our training style is rather a bit different, as well as the results. Our calluses are really thick and black in color. This is caused by our method of soaking down our makiwara prior to practice. Then with each strike, we hold down at impact for 2 to 3 seconds before returning to start the next strike. Holding it down on the soaked makiwara causes the dead skin to not fall off. Results are really good, but tolerance to pain is a must.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't use a makiwara, because our dojang doesn't have one. We do, however, have a canvas bag (with like no padding left in the center) mounted on the wall. I more commonly use the 100-lb hanging training bag, though. And when I say commonly, I mean before almost every class, preferably until my knuckles are raw. It's good for me. :-D


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> I don't use a makiwara, because our dojang doesn't have one. We do, however, have a canvas bag (with like no padding left in the center) mounted on the wall. I more commonly use the 100-lb hanging training bag, though. And when I say commonly, I mean before almost every class, preferably until my knuckles are raw. It's good for me. :-D


 
Oh no! I couldn't do that to my hands I'm afraid nor would my bosses appreciate it. I can't honestly see the point of it either, it's a bit too much like self harming for my liking.

When I use a punch bag I use the heaviest gloves I can find usually 18oz, this is for speed so when fighting/punching in anything lighter I can punch faster.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 16, 2007)

I dont use one and neither do any of the TSD schools I know. Ive not seen much in the way of hard conditioning in TSD at all just the occasional round of knuckle pushups. I have seen some older practitioners who have done this type of training, one had vibration white finger and couldn't even tie his shoelaces and had to learn to write with his left hand. 

I dont really see the point unless you intend to do a lot of bare knuckle hard contact fighting. Just doing loads of bag/focus mitt work is enough in MHO.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 16, 2007)

I would like to buy one at some point, but have never trained with one.  My Korean TSD instructor was a STRONG believer in hand conditioning.  We punched the hardwood floor and walls for that.  In my SBD school here, we do push ups and stretches on our knuckles only to build tolerance.

I do see a use for Makiwara though - not only building knuckles and arm strength, but giving you something else with resistance to hit!


----------



## cdunn (Nov 17, 2007)

We have a Makiwara, though it's a little bit... stiffer than those gentleman's, as its really just a 4x4 bolted to the floor with a rope-wrapped board duct-taped to it. We've all been shown how to use it and encouraged to do so, but it remains optional. 

Also, our teacher generally recommends that we use it relatively lightly - Even our biggest and strongest can barely budge it, and he tells us that reps on the board are generally more important than how incredibly hard we're banging on it, and the lesser thumping will do the bulk of the required conditioning without bringing out the knuckles of death. I use it occasionally, as well as a heavy bag at home.


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Nov 25, 2007)

My Shorin Ryu instructor has taught me to use the Makiwara, but I dont see many TSD schools using them. Several years ago, I had very thick layers of callused skin on my hands, and then I began training with Iron hand bags. I can punch a concrete wall with significant force (less than full) with little issue to my hand, and my hands stay softer--either from the canvas bag "buffing" off the rough edges, or from the medicinal qualities of the mung beans.

Additionally, when using the makiwara (I also use any wall I find) one may discover their fingers thickening. Also, ofter some time slappig the board, you will want to avoid giving any kind of "disciplinary" action with your hands (I dont spank, but I coldnt now even if I wanted to) due to the decreased sensitivity to pain. You could really hurt someone. INterestingly enough, I still have a great deeal of sensory feeling in the hand in every area but pain from impact. I still burn my fingers, I still find soreness when I scrape or cut them... just impact on the knuckles or palm.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Nov 25, 2007)

We use them in my school...

They help one to develop strong focus and proper technique.

Many practitioners think that they are supposed to just spash the makiwara with all of their might. This is wrong and could be injurious. If hit with proper technique and timing you will find the makiwara to be a great tool in your training...


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Feb 16, 2008)

View attachment $IMG.jpg


I hope this pic came out...If so, look at my teacher's right hand.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Feb 16, 2008)

owch...i guess he trains a lot, huh?

Are those recent injuries or tissue buildup?


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are his calluses from daily practice on makiwara. I had the same, but had to trim off the dead skin at the sauna for a formal family get together(didn't want to gross them out). So now I'm back to square one building mine up again.


----------



## Errant108 (Feb 18, 2008)

The makiwara is pronounced Gwongo in Korean, meaning scrolled staff.

I use on in addition to striking pads and the heavy bag, though I do not see any benefit in scarring my knuckles.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 18, 2008)

Hangul please?


----------



## Chizikunbo (Feb 18, 2008)

(&#24059;&#34241 &#44288;&#44256; ?


----------



## LawDog (Feb 19, 2008)

It is a major part of my and my seniors training. When done properly your hands, arms, knees and kicks will not be disfigured or damaged. I have been using it on average of twice a week for forty years. The primitive training devive will take the "push" out of your strike and replace it with a highly effective impact strike.
:supcool:


----------



## astrobiologist (Aug 31, 2008)

We have one of the cheap martial arts supply store Makiwara pads in our school.  I use it; especially now that I have been taught how to properly use it.

My father is in the process of building six more traditional and better designed Makiwara.  We have cut and weilded up six large steel plates with three 4" square and three 6" square steel pipes.  We're going to buy the wood and other materials soon and finish their construction.  Since our school has a concrete floor, we're just going to bolt the steel posts into the floor.  The Makiwara will stand tall enough for punching and kicking at the appropraite heights.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Sep 2, 2008)

Graham,
The Makawara that we use for kick is different than those that we strike with hand techniques. Sensei Carbone has both in the dojo. I will be there tomorrow evening. If I can get ahold of a digital camera I will shoot pics of the kicking Makawara and worward them to you...


All the best,


Sensei Jay S. Penfil


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 2, 2008)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:


> We use them in my school...
> 
> They help one to develop strong focus and proper technique.
> 
> Many practitioners think that they are supposed to just smash the makiwara with all of their might. This is wrong and could be injurious. If hit with proper technique and timing you will find the makiwara to be a great tool in your training...


 
I agree.  Many people misunderstand what the makiwara is designed for.  It is NOT supposed to be a conditioning method.  That is only a positive benefit derived from it's use.  If you notice in the clips there was "spring" to the makiwara.  The harder you hit it, the more the board gives back tension.  This will help strengthen your punch (wrist, arm, etc.) since the muscles are worked harder the more you penetrate with the strike.

Many people also don't have give to their board, it is just rock solid.  This will not help your punch as it was designed to do, it will only make your hand harder and could lead to long term injuries.


----------

